# Tren degradation



## tee

Jpegs compliments of bmass:


----------



## stealthmeister

Interesting.  Thanks for that Tee.  I wonder if that means I shouldn't warm up the tren in oil much before injection? Also would really make me question a higher heat (220 or so) for 20-30 min that would be typical for filtered homebrew.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

If 80% of the tren is degraded at 50C or around 120F, then, I don't see how any at all would be there after 220 for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## kell11

I keep it in the dark as a genaral rule of thumb @ room temp.(and I never heated homebrew for more than 15 min in warm tap)
...And I don't use it as a marinade on my steaks so I guess I have no degradation


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

kell11 said:
			
		

> ...And I don't use it as a marinade on my steaks so I guess I have no degradation



Ya, I prefer A1 with my steaks, not tren.


----------



## kell11

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Ya, I prefer A1 with my steaks, not tren.


No shit,you can degrade plutonium if you cook it just right and long enough 
That's a good post Tee.I like how they tested degradation on a steak in a skillet-And it went bad? hmm,who wouldve thought?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

kell11 said:
			
		

> No shit,you can degrade plutonium if you cook it just right and long enough
> That's a good post Tee.I like how they tested degradation on a steak in a skillet-And it went bad? hmm,who wouldve thought?



Ya, sounds really scientific doesnt it?  The FDA were the ones who did that study, but it was to see if any of the tren was left in beef after it was cooked so I guess it works.


----------



## kell11

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Ya, sounds really scientific doesnt it?  The FDA were the ones who did that study, but it was to see if any of the tren was left in beef after it was cooked so I guess it works.


Ahh,wheres my brain-FINAPLIX! breakfast of champion slaughterhouse heifers


----------



## MaSTa LifTa

kell11 said:
			
		

> Ahh,wheres my brain-FINAPLIX! breakfast of champion slaughterhouse heifers



ya, it's just too bad tren doesn't have oral bioavailability.  as much beef as the U. S. eats we'd all be monstrous.


----------



## powermad

What are the 'real life' implications of this study?   Does this mean that when making tren ace or enanthate you shouldn't heat it up to get it to dissolve into your ba/bb/oil mix before filtering?  I thought the melting point of tren is high enough that you have to warm it up to a certain point in order to get it into solution when making it?  Or should it just be kept at room temp the whole time you are working with/using it?  

Forgive me if this doesn't make sense, I didn't get much sleep last night and am having a tough time processing info.  I'm gonna take a nap when I get home before training...


----------



## wolfyEVH

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> ya, it's just too bad tren doesn't have oral bioavailability.  as much beef as the U. S. eats we'd all be monstrous.



sure it does.....not as good as injecting it, but taking enough orally would be enough to see benefits...(just would be very pricey)


----------



## powermad

Tren acetate is orally bioavalable.  Some guys claim to have gotten decent results by popping a large dose of finaplix tabs (some even try to do the sublingual thing) spread throughout the day.  I think oral primo is also an acetate ester.  And 17b-methoxy-tren is very bioavailable, I got pretty decent gains off of that using 1.5mg three times a day.


----------



## kell11

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> ya, it's just too bad tren doesn't have oral bioavailability.  as much beef as the U. S. eats we'd all be monstrous.


Theres no diff.,but the cattle are hit with an implant gun to sub-q the pellets


----------



## kell11

powermad said:
			
		

> Tren acetate is orally bioavalable.  Some guys claim to have gotten decent results by popping a large dose of finaplix tabs (some even try to do the sublingual thing) spread throughout the day.  I think oral primo is also an acetate ester.  And 17b-methoxy-tren is very bioavailable, I got pretty decent gains off of that using 1.5mg three times a day.



Yeah the rural farmboys crush and sniff the stuff.."Hey Eb,lets do a line of Fina"


----------



## DragonRider

powermad said:
			
		

> What are the 'real life' implications of this study?   Does this mean that when making tren ace or enanthate you shouldn't heat it up to get it to dissolve into your ba/bb/oil mix before filtering?  I thought the melting point of tren is high enough that you have to warm it up to a certain point in order to get it into solution when making it?  Or should it just be kept at room temp the whole time you are working with/using it?
> 
> Forgive me if this doesn't make sense, I didn't get much sleep last night and am having a tough time processing info.  I'm gonna take a nap when I get home before training...



The real life implications are that we do not injest any steroid from eating steroid treated beef due to degredation while cooking.

I always heat mine at 250 for 30 minutes and it comes out fine, but if anyone is worried about hormone degredation they could just heat and sterilize the oil by itself before mixing it with the hormone.


----------



## DragonRider

kell11 said:
			
		

> Yeah the rural farmboys crush and sniff the stuff.."Hey Eb,lets do a line of Fina"


Kell, where have you been? Farmboys don't snort it, they mix it in with their meth.


----------



## tee

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Kell, where have you been? Farmboys don't snort it, they mix it in with their meth.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## kell11

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Kell, where have you been? Farmboys don't snort it, they mix it in with their meth.


gruesome.


----------



## MR .T

Meth is so dirty I know too many people that its ruined


----------



## kell11

MR .T said:
			
		

> Meth is so dirty I know too many people that its ruined


I went the other way,quickly.I didn't want to get to know them.


----------



## MR .T

I tried it, I tried everything almost It was a very self destructive time for me.


----------



## powermad

Dragon Rider, thanks.  I read the article after getting some rest and came to the same conclusion.  

The meth thing is just fucking crazy.  Its the worst drug out there, I personally only knew one guy who took it.  When I was framing houses my company hired him.  He'd been a methhead for years and openly talked about it.  He looked twice his age and his teeth looked like rotting wooden tic-tacs.  The worst was the fact that he would tell these lies constantly, like how he used to be a world powerlifting champion, was an airborne ranger in the army, etc. etc.  He was fired after a week because he knew nothing about how to frame, and he'd told my boss he had 5 years experience.  That drug just ruins people.


----------



## kell11

*meth*

that shit *is* the devil.
y'all shouldve see the documentary that  "Frontline" did on it Tuesday night.
I never miss a frontline episode regardless of the topic...Because the show is the only legit news program that offers *truth* in jouranalism.The producer Lowell Bergman quit CBS back when 60 minutes fragged the tobacco industry..He went on to produce Frontline.


the word "meth" from DR turned this into a new topic...confess you heathens


----------

